# Greetings from VA



## USA_Red (Oct 25, 2018)

I am from the Hampton Roads area of VA, 33yo married father. My wife is active duty Navy, and I am a vet from 9 years active. I stumbled upon this forum while browsing for some information on my situation. Ill be making a post in the Mens Clubhouse, hopefully I can find some current or former male military spouses for some info. Thanks for having me.


----------

